# Forgeworld Medusan Immortals and mystery jigsaw



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Via Forge World Newsletter #377


















> For those Iron Hands who have been found wanting in the eyes of their Primarch, there remains a final chance at glory and redemption within the ranks of the Medusan Immortals.
> 
> The Immortals are always found where the battle is fiercest and the chances of survival, even for a Legiones Astartes, are at its dimmest. Armed and armoured principally as Breacher units and featuring a high level of cybernetic rebuild among them, it is their lot and their pride to fight and to die with steadfast cold fury, never breaking ranks, marching relentlessly into the jaws of hell.
> 
> ...













> Christmas Jigsaw
> Each year as we come up to Christmas we release a sneak preview of an upcoming model broken up over the next three newsletters. Here is the first part. Look for part two in newsletter 378.


I'm really loving all of the Iron Hands stuff their putting out, might have to start a small army soon.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Really like that immortal!


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I reckon a Primarch I hope. We haven't seen kurze, Horus, Mortarion or Magnus yet.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Immortals look sweet as hell.

The jigsaw guy looks like he's standing on an Ultramarine symbol, but besides that my vote's on either Typhon or Sevatar.

Midnight


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Midnight- I think he's standing on a separate stand like the other models like kor phaeron.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Gothic said:


> I reckon a Primarch I hope. We haven't seen kurze, Horus, Mortarion or Magnus yet.


Kurze I hope would have a more dynamic pose, Horus and Magnus something more ornate to stand on. If it's really a Primarch my bet goes on Mortarion.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Please let it be Mort, please let it be Mort..... :so_happy:


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> im going with Vulkan.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really like those Immortals, those shields are awesome, that squad should be on every Iron Warriors to buy list for parts. Use the shields for Storm Shields in a TDA squad, bolters in a Vet Squads and everything else in either Vet squads or general PA bling.

I don't think the jigsaw is a primarch, feet are two small, base is too small and too much like normal PA. It'll be another in the Character series.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> I don't think the jigsaw is a primarch, feet are two small, base is too small and too much like normal PA. It'll be another in the Character series.


Spoil my fun!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's a Terminator character imo, the feet look like Cataphractii boots, so I'm guessing Typhon.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> It's a Terminator character imo, the feet look like Cataphractii boots, so I'm guessing Typhon.


I'll accept that :yahoo:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Tawa said:


> Spoil my fun!


Sorry T, I got out of bed on the "I will crush your dreams" side this morning.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Why! WHY!!! :cray:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Gothic said:


> Midnight- I think he's standing on a separate stand like the other models like kor phaeron.


Yeah, but look at the bit he's standing on. Maybe an Ultramarines symbol?

I too think Typhon.

Midnight


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Typhon.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Typhon.



EHRMAGEHRD!!! :yahoo:


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Eh, wasn't too far off. Still it's sad that we got everything the same day, the guy that leaked that picture killed the fun.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

For those wondering about the Immortals;

Legion squads are intended to be taken in larger sizes because a) Legions were larger, b) gameplay is inherently brutal (in a game where everyone is intended to wear power armour or terminator armour, AP2 is king), and so Price Per Model is massively reduced, but a premium is paid for purchasing the unit; i.e Immortals are 250pts unit, but 12pts/model; a unit of 20 is actually cheaper to get that two units of 10; 370 to 500.

They are different from SM because they don't have ATSKNF (because Guilliman said that, and he's not said it yet, so they don't get it), but get similar benefits; IIRC it's regrouping at their normal Ld despite any casualties taken.

Boarding Shields stop you from moving quickly (no Run, IIRC), in exchange for rerolling failed Armour Saves versus Shooting. Combined with FNP6+ and Hardened Armour (extra benefits in Zone Mortalis, IIRC; otherwise less useful) they are reasonably capable of hunkering down.

Any can swap a Bolter for Volkite Chargers, which have the lovely ability to "if you hit on a nat 6, you can roll another hit", but quickly gets expensive (5ppm). For every 5 models, you can take an alternative heavy weapon, however; Flamer, Melta, Graviton Gun (IIRC, leaves Dangerous Terrain for the next turn, brilliant fun), or a Lascutter (Chainfist for infantry, one attack only, IIRC). Standard Veteran Sergeant equipment, one of the few with rare access to Thunder Hammers. Breaching charge as well (thrown Battlecannon shell, I think?).

They also have a Special Rule, "Gun Them Down"; take a Leadership test when eligible to sweeping advance, and instead make snap shots on an enemy unit. If test is failed, no Sweeping advance and no snap shots. As they have to take a Leadership test to Sweeping Advance anyway, it's no real loss as they have the added benefit of AP5 or Chaining Volkite hits on the enemy (or even the odd Melta shot).

If you think they're tough though; they have one of the most powerful army wide rules in the game; "Inviolate Armour"; reducing strength of enemy shooting by -1.

So; I'll put this to you;

Standard Terminators; 66% to hit, 50% to wound, 17% to beat save; 5.5% chance to kill. 

Immortals; 66% chance to hit, 33% chance to wound (-1 Str), 33% chance to beat Save, 33% chance to beat reroll, 83% chance to beat FNP = 2.1% chance to kill.

Of course, when facing bigguns, Terminators come in better due to the Armour Save, but when facing hordes of Bolters, (and you will), this comes out better. The one problem with the squad is that they take up an Elites slot (you have 4), so instead, just take Apothecaries and place them in normal Breacher Squads. You are paying for the ability to take Snap Shots in place of Sweeping ADvance, or the right to purchase Spartans as dedicated Transports.

In regards to Typhon; awesome. However, I can't wait to see the Grave Wardens; seeing their rules made me want to collect Death Guard for the first and only time; Assault 2 Grenade Launchers; either Krak or Toxin. (18", S6, AP4, Assault 2 or 18" AP4 Assault 2 Blast, with a toughness save or suffer a wound; mechanically, similar effect to Frag against marines, but against stuff like Guard, brilliant fun as you suddenly place down 20 3" Blast Templates causing around 60-80 hits. Throw in a Flamer with that rule (no overwatch, sadly, Cataphractii pattern), but the fact that any unit charging them makes Disordered charge (so no attack bonus) AND does so across dangerous terrain increases their threat. 4+ Invulnerable Saves is the icing on the cake.

Note - some info may be incorrect, this was from memory, I've spent ages doing a Horus Heresy tactica.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Now that is very pretty. I'm Gogo-Gaga over these right now, just want to buy the Squad for my SM Army. I may have missed it earlier, but are they a new Chapter or just some new Models of the Iron Warriors?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

They are FW begining to expand the Iron Hands range as they have with all the other SM chapters they have touched on in the HH.

@Vaz are Grave Wardens in Betrayal or Massacre?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Boarding shields give a 6+ invulnerable against shooting and a 5+ in combat, they can not claim any extra attack for additional hand weapon though. They can still run with them. Hardened armour allows you to reroll failed armour saves against blast and template weapons and reduce distance for charging, sweeping advance and run moves by 1. 
@Jacobite Grave Wardens are in Massacre


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

My Bad, got the rules mixed up. Just dug out my book to double check, and yes, WoT is correct, cheers for the correction!

And these are Iron Hands, not Iron Warriors. We have no rules yet for Iron Warriors; we are awaiting rules for them, Alpha Legion, and Raven Guard (from Horus Heresy Book 3; Extermination).

If you want to run an Alpha Legion army, the rules for the Sons of Horus include "Banestrike" Bolter rounds, which specify that it was likely made in conjunction with the AL. There is already mention of AL using Seeker Squads a lot, and Sonso f Horus get to replace Scorpios rounds with Banestrike (To wound roll of Nat6 = AP3). Plus you get some really, really naughty rules to take down opponents.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for pointing that out @Vaz, I had a brain fart.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

The Medusa are great! Typhon also looks fantastic, but I really really really REALLY would appreciate some more Night Lords love.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

For a heads up, aside from the characters; (Curze (Primarch, "bedecked in grisly trophies of judgement and flayed skins", paied Lightning Claws), Sevatar (Praetor, Nostraman Chain Glaive), and Llansahai (fucked up apothecary armed with a scalpel and archeotech pistol)

Terror Squads; Jump Pack-less assault marines, only novel thing is the inclusion of Heavy Chainblade; expect lots of skulls. Possibly a Nostraman Chain Glaive option for the Sergeant, and/or Hand Flamer.

Night Raptors; Elite Assault Marines. Option for Nostraman Chain Glaives, Volkite Serpenta for Sergeant). I'd love to see a full unit of chainglaives; Jump Pack Charge for Hammer of Wrath and D3+1 S5 AP3 attacks. With WS5 as well, they should maul opponents. However, Power Spears may be better sadly; although they lose Rending, thy keep the +1 Attack for two weapons, have the AP3, and S5. Of course, they're a charge only weapon against Astartes.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nosrtaman Chain Glaives sound... messy.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Nosrtaman Chain Glaives sound... messy.


In the short story with Sevatar in it they make a mess as well :so_happy:


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

Vaz said:


> For a heads up, aside from the characters; (Curze (Primarch, "bedecked in grisly trophies of judgement and flayed skins", paied Lightning Claws), Sevatar (Praetor, Nostraman Chain Glaive), and Llansahai (fucked up apothecary armed with a scalpel and archeotech pistol)
> 
> Terror Squads; Jump Pack-less assault marines, only novel thing is the inclusion of Heavy Chainblade; expect lots of skulls. Possibly a Nostraman Chain Glaive option for the Sergeant, and/or Hand Flamer.
> 
> Night Raptors; Elite Assault Marines. Option for Nostraman Chain Glaives, Volkite Serpenta for Sergeant). I'd love to see a full unit of chainglaives; Jump Pack Charge for Hammer of Wrath and D3+1 S5 AP3 attacks. With WS5 as well, they should maul opponents. However, Power Spears may be better sadly; although they lose Rending, thy keep the +1 Attack for two weapons, have the AP3, and S5. Of course, they're a charge only weapon against Astartes.


I love you.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Nosrtaman Chain Glaives sound... messy.


The problem is with the rules written down, they seem so bland.

Anyhow, S+1, AP3, Two Handed Rending Melee; any Night Lord with the option to take a Power Weapon can take a Chain Glaive for the same cost.

However, if you outnumber enemy infantry (Bulky count as 2! V. Bulky 3!) you get +1 to wound; it makes slower weapons hit even harder! So; S6. However, the point remains that statistically, the Power Spear may be preferable on units designed to charge with access to Bolt Pistols; Night Raptor's for example, which is a shame.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I can see someone play these guys like a Roman Tetsudo. Walking through fields of fire and brining mercil;ess melee upon the Emporers enemies. What an interesting site that would be.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> I can see someone play these guys like a Roman Tetsudo.


That would be pretty neat :good:


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Another new Jigsaw appeared in the Forge World Letter that arrived today! Perhaps since they screwed up the first one!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Gorgonators.

For those wondering, Iron Hand Terminator Elites (who like all Legion Terminators, count as Scoring) with FNP5+, access to Concussive Graviton Weaponry, and the ability to generate a flare of light if they pass an armour save, on a 4+ causes all units within 6" to test for Blindness. Hint; hit the enemy with the Graviton Weapon to make them Initiative 1, then hit your own Gorgonator Squad with a Light batch of mortar fire (trusting in their 2+/5++/FNP5+ and the ability to reduce damage by -1 Strength) to keep them alive), and potentially making an enemy unit WS1, BS1 and I1 for the coming assault phase.

While Iron Hands aren't fantastic in an assault, combinations like that actually make them capable; although they do have to be built around. For example, needing a Thudd Gun of some sort (either Artillery; Elites, or a Land Raider Achilles; Heavy Support), Nuncio Voxes to ensure it lands on the Terminators, and obviously, a powerful assault squad to make use of that tactic the best. You could probably pull it off 2, maybe 3 times a game, if you had 2+ Squads of Gorgonators.

Assault Squads as troops backs this up.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

David Camerons turning me commie, share the wealth.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Vaz said:


> David Camerons turning me commie, share the wealth.


I'd love to Vaz, but the government has taken it all.....


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Gorgonators.


I'd be inclined to belive that this particular puzzle is actually the Red Butchers rather than the Gorgonators. Comparing the puzzle to pictures from Games Day UK would also point in that direction.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Indeed, you are correct. I had not seen those before; 










It was the cogged feet which got me, and that the Power Axe hilt was the same as the one in Massacre on Page 75 (although the different greave should have pointed that out). Still, it does say that they have Terminator Armour cobbled together, so that's where the IH Foot may come in.

Y'all know what's coming;

Red Butchers are a bunch of Terminators, who are so in thrall to the hyper agression that they give up all ranged effectiveness (BS2) in return for greater effectiveness in combat; free swap to two Power Weapons, cheap Lightning Claws, etc. But they have two wounds, WS5.

Oddly, though, they're not THAT effective; Initiative 1 from the Axe kills them; they do have 2 Wounds and a 2+/4++/6+FNP to back them up, but their special rule means that they are always hit on a 3+ in CC, unlike normal Terminators, they cannot score EVER. There only actual special rule which boosts them in combat is that they get to reroll failed Charge distances. Fearless kinda helps, but any unit gets that with the addition of a Chaplain Consul.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

From reading through this thread I get the impression that 30k is apoc for infantry.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Quite like those, can really see the links between them and the Angron mini in their armor design.


----------

